# Wimbledon stripped of ranking points by ATP and WTA for banning Russian and Belarusian athletes



## Bretrick (May 20, 2022)

Effectively reducing the world's most famous tennis tournament to an exhibition event.
Will this mean that some players will not play at Wimbledon's next tournament?
Wimbledon will still go ahead, Trophies will still be won, Names will still go on the winners boards.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 21, 2022)

Sounds like the officials at ATP and WTA received some nice donations of babka and caviar.....and cash.......


----------



## Furryanimal (Jun 8, 2022)

Don’t think anyone will be bothered.
Just as they weren’t the year most top male players boycotted the event.


----------

